
5.7 GHz on 28 Cores: Overclocking the Intel Xeon W-3175 - alexellisuk
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-intel-xeon-w-3175x,6097.html
======
HillaryBriss
> _You start pulling the block off, and to your surprise, there is zero
> resistance to your force but while you are shifting the block away you hear
> an almost velcro-like ripping sound. That is the sound of 3647 pins shifting
> around as the CPU is pulled off the socket while attached to your water
> block by the thermal paste in a sort of robotic peanut butter and thermal
> grease sandwich._

author gets a Michelin star for this recipe alone

